# Favorite "Cylindrical" skyscraper



## NapHsu4922 (Jul 1, 2004)

I think thats what they're called. Anyway, what is your favorite cylindrical skyscraper? 

Mine is the Marriot Renaissance Center in Detroit.


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

Mori building, Tokyo. THe diameter is just huge!


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

That apartment building in Johannasburg... with the open part in the middle. No idea what it's called or where to find any pictures (post some!), but that building is just surrell.


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

Its called Ponte City and is 54 floors but is not completly cylindrical as it has a flat section at the Northern elevation where the lift shafts are


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

there she is~


----------



## Trisuno (Dec 29, 2002)

Tour Crédit Lyonnais, Lyon (1977)









































I really like the one in Detroit


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

torre europa (madrid)


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A green lipstick in Hong Kong :


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

NapHsu4922 said:


> I think thats what they're called. Anyway, what is your favorite cylindrical skyscraper?
> 
> Mine is the Westin Hotel in Detroit.


That's a Marriott, isn't it?

My favorite is the Westin Peachtree in Atlanta, the first huge cylindar.


----------



## NapHsu4922 (Jul 1, 2004)

james2390 said:


> That's a Marriott, isn't it?
> 
> My favorite is the Westin Peachtree in Atlanta, the first huge cylindar.


Your right. For some reason I always thought it was the Westin Hotel. :dunno:


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

NapHsu4922 said:


> Your right. For some reason I always thought it was the Westin Hotel. :dunno:


Probably because of the almost identicle Westin Peachtree in Atlanta.


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

Singapore's Temasek Tower: currently the tallest cylindrical skyscraper in the world ( the Wells Fargo Plaza in Houston is taller but is more like a shifted fractured cylinder, in the shape of a dollar sign)


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

Westin Peachtree Plaza, Atlanta


----------



## Pas (May 12, 2003)

The Stamford Raffles Hotel, Singapore (also used to be a Westin branded hotel)


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

^^

It isnt actually a pure cylinder as the other side is squarish


----------



## Rupmulalauk (Jul 29, 2002)

So far I only know one cylindrical tower in Malaysia which is in Kota Kinabalu, Sabah.

122m, 32 storeys


----------



## MattSal (Dec 24, 2004)

My favorite would have to be the Westin Peachtree Plaza in Atlanta, with the Azrieli Center Circular Tower in Tel Aviv and the Kenyatta Conference Center in Nairobi tied for second.


----------



## Pas (May 12, 2003)

RafflesCity said:


> ^^
> 
> It isnt actually a pure cylinder as the other side is squarish


Thanks for clarifying that Raffles.
I still like the design


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Pas said:


> Thanks for clarifying that Raffles.
> I still like the design


same here, as well as the awesome views from up there


----------



## Don Pacho (Oct 26, 2004)

*In Miami, Florida*

*Bristol Tower*







































Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------

